# Truckstops and General Advice



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

I just found a site about truck stops and am getting confused by all the various replies here and what's said on the link. http://www.highways.gov.uk/knowledge/13659.aspx can someone confirm if l can use a truckstop by just pulling in or do l have to prearrange or am l allowed to or are they all different.

I am hoping to start going away about mid October as l have booked myself a week off after what is going to be a manic 5 weeks of life for me. I have not really started to do any planning but had better. Direction of travel not sure l live up in muddy Manchester. Possibly down towards Devon/Cornwall. I think it will involve wildcamping and some sites and want to use truck stops if l can. The idea being l can try all bits at the start and have an idea how it all works.

As l will be in a 7mtr van alone or possibly with my mum and getting used to it l don't want to do anything to adventurous the first time out. So if anyone also has any good ideas on directions to head for l would be grateful. I am aware of Devon/Cornwall = narrow country lanes is this right to be wary of if so any other ideas? 
I am thinking of joining the caravan club as they seem to have the most sites and best write ups overall. 
Please feel free to let imaginations run riot bearing in mind..24ft m/h, lone female, first time out (unless you count vanbitz for solar panel, reversing camera, thatcham1)

Thanks


----------



## rosina (Jun 14, 2007)

*Truck Stops*

I gave Truck Stops a serious look as I have the need to do overnight stays to break up journeys home. The ones I called at did not give me any confidence with regard to cost, security or quietness. Most were right against main routes and consequently were extremely noisy, most offered no security at all, in fact looked like a good place for lorry thieves to have a go at a lone motorhome. Finally, many seem to charge exorbitant rates for nothing more than a muddy piece of land.

I went back to selected Caravan Club CLs which generally overcome all the above problems. I even get a reduced rate at some as I agree not to use any facilities such as hook ups, though the quietness and security are the overriding factors for me.

Colin


----------



## overthemoon (May 12, 2010)

If you only have a week off is Cornwall/Devon not too much of a stretch and yes the Cornish lanes can be very tight. Why not head up to the Lake District?Not far from you and some great sites/walks etc.
I personally would'nt use a truck stop for noise and security reasons but maybe some on here might know different. If you join either the Camping and Caravanning Club or the Caravan Club or both you will have a good sites choice and you can use a listed CL site with little facilities for trying your van out if you want to.Enjoy whatever you decide.

Dave


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
I only used Truckstops as a last resort,and i used to drive a lorry! The lorry park attendent walks around with a bit of chalk and marks your tyre (No damage),so when you say "I just arrived" he knows different. Also,try sleeping with a fridge lorry motor kicking on and off all night!.
Do as suggested, a CL/CS,or public house that looks safe,and does meals,barter,say we will eat here,if you let us stay overnight,job done.
Now at the risk of being sued!!!. Everybody,PLEASE be wary if you are using Tibshelf Services on the M1. It is alledged? to be a hot spot for motorway thieves,so much so,that the police had put a unit based there.
Last but not least,i cannot go by Jacks Hill Transport Cafe Towcester,without calling in for a belly buster meal,thought it worth a mention,in case any other Gannets read this.
Gearjammer


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Was only thinking of Devon as not really go down there. We used to go to the parachute centre at Cark lots Brian was a founder member then he moved down to Langar as better jumping.
That meant though that we went for a drive round the lakes quite a lot so was thinking of a more unknown place. However maybe l better be smart rather than adventurous first time out. And as you say lot of walking.
Mind you Wendy at Cark said she would hit the cocktail mixer (and boy her cocktails are impressive and deadly) if l went there in the camper so may be worth while and head upwards so that's one decision made and it is l am guessing out of high season in October so less people about and cheaper. 

Will bear that in mind about truck stops thanks. I was going to join the cc so will do so in the next few days. I am hoping with the solar l will be self sufficient so will make a note of the hookup etc. 

I am wary of the ccc after reading some comments on here about charges and 1 night stop and l think cc from what's said have the biggest choice. And l am trying to keep initial costs down as some big initial outgoings like the m/h solar panel, reversing cam, thatcham 1, electric bike etc.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Me to as an ex International Trucker, I would never ever overnight in a Truck Stop.
Too noisy with the fridges coming and going at all times of day & more importantly night :x and smelly dirty places.
There are much nicer places and if you are really stuck, go on an industrial estate as a last resort.
If you are going to France, the Routiers are better, however still there are nicer places.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Truckstops... No forget it.. Ok if you need a break and some food..
I think youll find it very noisy for sleeping at and remember you have to pay for the priveledge. Plus many are just gravel areas, can be very dusty when dry or full of puddles when heavy rain...


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Interesting about the pubs l know there is a group http://www.motorhomestopover.co.uk/ and l was thinking about them for next year but may not need to if all l have to do is ask the pub if l can swop a meal for parking. 
As l am a gannet l shall make a note of that thanks am into good cheap food and things like little thief (chief) are well named.

Truck stops are defiantly off the radar thanks for the warnings.


----------

